
The ‘Bad Guys’ Have an Advantage in Bulgaria’s New Open Source Government - mungoid
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/bulgaria-open-source-software-government-law
======
jlg23
This article is pretty pointless, as is much on vice. tl;dr:

* people might build nearly identical systems to scam people

* people might get around pin security "if it is stored on the card and not protected"

* people might find problems in sw and not report it

Not of these are directly related to FOSS but for the last point, which allows
less experienced hackers to work on a product (compared to black box hacking).

I for one really applaud the FOSS approach taken there - how many bad, overly
expensive software projects have we seen delivered by big companies in a
closed source world? You deliver crap? Here, let me slap you with this
telephone-book-thick printout of problems we found just by sleeping with a dvd
of your sw under our pillow - soooo sorry you have to spend the millions of
profits you made on fixes.

